# [German NR] 9.53 One-handed Single - Cornelius Dieckmann



## Yes We Can! (Oct 31, 2015)

Munich Open 2015, first round. Beats my old PB/NR of 10.19 from Euro 2014. 
X-Cross, 'forced' OLL skip.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Gee now everyone's getting sub-10s...


----------



## ZeshaaK (Oct 31, 2015)

Very nice! 16th person to sub10 OH


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 31, 2015)

Congrats, smooth solve  Simon wants to break that one now


----------



## Ollie (Oct 31, 2015)

Brah

...Paris


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 31, 2015)

ring finger? gl switching, if you want to


----------



## starcuber (Oct 31, 2015)

gj man gj


----------



## Brest (Nov 1, 2015)

*Cornelius Dieckmann* - 9.53 OH 3x3 NR single - Munich Open 2015



Spoiler: Video










 B' R2 B L2 B2 L2 F' L F R' D U' B' R' B2 U B D2 L2

x y2 // inspection
D U' z U' D x' D2 R' D' // Xcross
U2' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' U y R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U L' U2 L // 4th pair / OLS(CP)
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.53	49	5.14	49	5.14	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.87	34	4.95	35	5.09		F2L/Total	72.1%	69.4%	71.4%
LL	2.66	15	5.64	14	5.26		LL/Total	27.9%	30.6%	28.6%

Cross+1	1.97	8	4.06	9	4.57		Cross+1/F2L	28.7%	23.5%	25.7%
OLS	1.37	10	7.30	8	5.84		OLS/Total	14.4%	20.4%	16.3%
PLL	2.07	15	7.25	13	6.28		PLL/LL		77.8%	100.0%	92.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' R2 B L2 B2 L2 F' L F R' D U' B' R' B2 U B D2 L2

x y2 // inspection
(D U') z U' D x' z' R2 U' (z D') // Xcross
U' U' R U' R' U' z U' R' (z' L) // 2nd pair
R U R' U y R U R' // 3rd pair
z R U' R2 U R U' R2 U // 4th pair / OLS(CP)
z' R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' (z D') // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 1, 2015)

Are you the fastest with ring finger?

Very nice!


----------



## Berd (Nov 1, 2015)

Nooo the Z perm! If only you had got a U perm...


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 1, 2015)

And I have yet to hit 5 tps on a 2H solve...


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 2, 2015)

pretty good  that z-perm looked pretty locky, but obviously not locky enough to ruin a beautiful sub10! gj!


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 2, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> pretty good  that z-perm looked pretty locky, but obviously not locky enough to ruin a beautiful sub10! gj!



oh heyy simon I was actually expecting you to get one of these NRs but gj to cornelius


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 2, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> oh heyy simon I was actually expecting you to get one of these NRs but gj to cornelius



i'm too bad

maybe in 10 years

lol


----------



## jamessorsona (Nov 2, 2015)

While I'm just here just starting to be sub-10 using two hands lol anyway GJ bud!!!


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 2, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> i'm too bad
> 
> maybe in 10 years
> 
> lol



come on, don't be so modest, you have lots of potential I say


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 2, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> come on, don't be so modest, you have lots of potential I say



of course! haha i would expect to see an NR average this or next year from Simon


----------

